# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  دعوة لجميع مشرفي الشبكة المغربية  التي توقفت عن العمل

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   تم فتح هذا الموضوع لتقديم الدعوة لجميع مشرفي الشبكة المغربية    التي توقفت عن العمل لاسباب  خاصة لا نريد الخوض فيها لانه وببساطة   شيئ يهم اصحابه. كما نتمنى التوفيق للجميع......     ولذالك ومن هذا المنبر وباسم ادارة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول نوجه الدعوة   لكل مشرفي الشبكة المغربية للمحمول التي توقفت عن العمل الى الانضمام   الى هذا الصرح الشامخ الذي يزداد بسم الله وما شاء الله ضخامة يوم بعد يوم  .    ولمن شاهد هذا الموضوع واراد الانضمام الى اسرتنا اهلا وسهلا به   ونحن جد سعداء به ويمكنه وضع ذالك هنا في هذا القسم للتواصل   مع ادارة المنتدى حول الاقسام المفضلة  لديه وكل ما يرغب فيه   من استفسارات  وسيتم الاجابة حول اي مقترح او استفسار دون استثناء.   من هنا لفتح موضوع موضوع حول الانضمام   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
او الاتصال بالاخ  بوعلي محمد
mohamed73
O6673O6251  وفي النهاية نكرر ترحيبنا لكل من اراد الانضمام لاسرتنا بالتوفيق للجميع.

----------


## Micro man82

thanks

----------


## pirlo21218

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## toutouch

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## ghazouane

لدي 4 مشاركات للاسف

----------


## محسن_

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

